

For sale: A million-dollar iPad address - MykalMorton
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/03/22/for-sale-a-million-dollar-ipad-address/

======
aresant
"This is probably the first very smart thing I have ever done in my life, he
says"

Wow, talk about oversized expectations.

$1m a pop for mediocre, trademark infringing domain squatting?

If only it was so easy.

